# Shooting house plans



## Beehaw (May 23, 2005)

Has anybody seen any plans online for shooting houses?  I can build th ebox with no problems, but I am wondering what info in available for dimensions, and features people have found usefel.


----------



## Rebel 3 (May 24, 2005)

This year we are building them out of the racks like they use at home depot.  Take two upright and make a shelf, put plywood around it and take two cross bars to put over your head with plywood on them for a roof.  Less than a $100 a piece if you buy the stuff used, and they can be taken down and moved.


----------



## Re-tired (May 24, 2005)

*How Big?*

Beehaw: depending on how big you want yours, we started picking up old port-a-johns shells cut in some shooting windows and mounted them on plywood 4X4 sheet and stuck them up on 4X4 post and they work excellent. waterproof,door the whole nine yards. AND if you don't wash em real good it saves on scent block


----------



## bilgerat (May 24, 2005)

I found this site;
http://www.strengthnhonor.com/shooting-houses-blinds.htm


----------



## Chippewa Partners (May 24, 2005)

I'm glad they call it a "shooting house" and not a hunting house.

From a shooting house one could wear  a pink tu-tu and never have a need for wearing orange  or REALTREE  camo !!!  Think about it.


----------

